# Latest patch doesn't change uname?



## silverglade00 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just upgraded two of my boxes using freebsd-update. Both of them were on 8.2-RELEASE. One I upgraded from update.freebsd.org and the other from our private freebsd-update server where I built the patch. 

When I do another *freebsd-update* on both of them , they say no more patches needed to move to 8.2-RELEASE-p1. However, *uname* has not changed and still shows 8.2-RELEASE. Both of them are running the GENERIC kernel.

Is this normal?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, that's normal. The kernel hasn't been replaced so that still shows the 'old' version number.


----------



## silverglade00 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, I had a feeling it was because the kernel hasn't changed.


----------



## nbaldwin (May 11, 2011)

I just experienced this behavior myself (upgrading 8.2-RELEASE with GENERIC), and "that's the way it is" seems like the wrong answer to me, for a couple reasons. 

1. It seems to contradict what the FreeBSD Handbook says.  From http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html: ". . . freebsd-update will always update the /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh file. The current patch level (as indicated by the -p number reported by uname -r) is obtained from this file."

My /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh has indeed been updated, but *uname -r* doesn't show the -p1. Where is it actually getting its information?

2. That's just plain unhelpful. We run a decent number of FreeBSD machines, and one of the things managing them entails is monitoring them, for, among other things, being patched and up-to-date. portaudit will take care of this for ports, but of course we want to keep the base system and kernel up to date as well. We have a script to check the FreeBSD version against the latest updates (which is already a pretty non-straightforward process), and it uses uname. It seems that the two options here would be to either re-compile the kernel (which would, it sounds like, fix uname, but otherwise be a dramatic waste of time) or change the script to parse /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh instead of using uname (which isn't a huge deal, but again, why must this be this complicated?). 

Am I missing something, or being unreasonable? I'd appreciate any insight.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2011)

See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20154.


----------



## gkontos (May 11, 2011)

One more reason for rebuilding everything 

```
gkontos@mail>uname -r
8.2-RELEASE-p1
```


----------

